

Startup Quote: Joe Kraus, Partner, Google Ventures - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/10144996044

======
raychancc
If you’re going to put your product in beta - put your business model in beta
with it.

\- Joe Kraus (@jkraus)

<http://startupquote.com/post/10144996044>

